# Another Boot Sizing Question



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

*Foot pain issues...boot sizing or technique issue or both?*

Hi, 

I currently own Burton Limelight in size 6.5. I've worn them three times so far. The problem that I am having is that when going toe side for too long, my outer ball of foot area on my right side gets quite painful and I have to swap to heel side. I don't experience any issues on the heel side just the toe side. (This is left foot forward, though on heel side, I am right foot forward) Not sure if I am maybe curling my toes or if my right boot just doesn't fit well. Left side, I don't experience these same issues other than when my stance was too wide. 

In the 6.5, my toes graze the front of the boot (though not when I am strapped in then I don't feel the front of the boots at all) and overall the boots feel quite snug. 

My foot measurements are (these measurements were all done with my foot against a flat wall on hardwood flooring) :

Right Foot
Length: 9 3/8" or 23.8 cm
Width: 3 3/4" or 9.5 cm

Left Foot
Length: 9 3/16" or 23.5 cm
Width: 3 3/4" or 9.5 cm


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

KK2242 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently own Burton Limelight in size 6.5. I've worn them three times so far. The problem that I am having is that when going toe side for too long, my outer ball of foot area on my right side gets quite painful and I have to swap to heel side. I don't experience any issues on the heel side just the toe side. (This is left foot forward, though on heel side, I am right foot forward) Not sure if I am maybe curling my toes or if my right boot just doesn't fit well. Left side, I don't experience these same issues other than when my stance was too wide.
> 
> ...


Swing by Wiredsport's thread on boot fitting. He'll find it out.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

How many days have you been riding? 
Could be a boot issue, but could simply be fatigue of feet muscles. Long toe side traverses are oftentimes painful at the beginning of the season when feet muscles are not yet used to that strain. 

I try to avoid this by being prepared pre-season; I use a balance pad to train my feet all year round. Ever since I do this, the early season toe side traverse pain is gone.


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

neni said:


> How many days have you been riding?
> Could be a boot issue, but could simply be fatigue of feet muscles. Long toe side traverses are oftentimes painful at the beginning of the season when feet muscles are not yet used to that strain.
> 
> I try to avoid this by being prepared pre-season; I use a balance pad to train my feet all year round. Ever since I do this, the early season toe side traverse pain is gone.


I have ridden three days in both these boots and this season.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

It could be a boot, it could still be the width of your stance or your angles, you could even be over-tightening your binding strap on your right foot. But more likely you're just a new rider who does what new riders tend to do - you shift your weight to the back foot especially when going with your non-dominant foot forward and inadvertently put all your weight on that one small area of your foot. 

I suspect if it was a pressure point in your boot or your stance was at fault you'd have the pain in that spot rather continuously but to me it sounds more like backseat riding which is a very common new rider problem. Also your foot muscles aren't used to the strain you're putting on them right now. Improving technique and strengthening legs and feet will eventually take care of these issues.


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hmmm...I very well could be back seat riding. I was also breaking a lot to slow my toe side speed down with my right foot as well.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope this helps:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-89.html#post2924778


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

Noreaster said:


> It could be a boot, it could still be the width of your stance or your angles, you could even be over-tightening your binding strap on your right foot. But more likely you're just a new rider who does what new riders tend to do - you shift your weight to the back foot especially when going with your non-dominant foot forward and inadvertently put all your weight on that one small area of your foot.


Aye, I was shifting my weight to my back foot. That's one of the things my instructor pointed out in my private lesson today. That and having my knees bent straight instead of outwards. Made a world of difference on stability. :smile:


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

So I've been striking out for a size 6 men's boot but I'll keep searching. Wrong time of year maybe? 

Anyways, I've tried Ride Anthem w/Boa and a traditional (both size 6) but while the heel area felt ok (not too much heel lift though still a little), the toe area was huge (not side to side but up on top of my toe area). My tootsies felt like they had a whole room to themselves. Though I will say the roominess in the Rides was not nearly as bad as the K2 Ryker (also size 6) but the K2 boots had horrible heel lift. Standing in either of these, my toes just barely touched the front and only if I really stretched them out. I don't know if going a half size smaller would help (if I could find the Rides in a 5.5)?

I am not a big fan of traditional laces as regardless of how I try to tie them (hockey, surgeons, square knot, etc), I can never get nor keep my boots tight enough and end up w/numerous blisters on multiple fingers. So that has been limiting my choices to either boa or speed laces. 

As far as calf bite goes, neither one seemed to bite in all that much...maybe the K2 just a bit more but I didn't find either one uncomfortable in regards to calf bite but I was only able to test this out by standing in my normal stance and leaning back while trying not to fall over. 

I am thinking about trying the Burton Ruler (though the back looks a bit higher than ones I've tried so far) and the ThirtyTwo 86FT Snowboard boot. They are the only other ones I have been able to find in my size so far. Any thoughts on these or suggestions for other boots to try?:embarrased1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... IDK if this could ve an option but I know that for AT boots, one shell size is used for two liner sizes; i.e. a site 25.5 shell will be used for size 25 with a 25 liner and with a 25.5 liner for size 25.5.
Maybe this would be an option for your rather desperate case? (@Wiredsport ?) You may be able to find a smaller liner and use it with the best fitting shell you find.

Other than that: the two pairs of boots I have are half a size and 1 size too big (don't ask... ). While I'll try to get the correct size for the next ones, I'm still comfy with the current. Added J bars eliminated heel lift and custom orthopedic insoles keep the foot nicely in place i.e. I don't slip in those roomy boots. May help you as well.


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hmmm...that may be worth looking into at least. 

I suppose it would depend on the manufacturer as to whether I could size up? With both the K2 and Ride boots, felt like I needed to size down from a six. I have a few more boots from different manufacturers (Thirtytwo- 86FT, Burton Ruler, Thirtytwo boa and a size 5 Thirtytwo STW boa) than my first order so maybe one of these will fit or at least be more comfortable than the three I've tried so far.


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> I hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-89.html#post2924778


Yes! It was helpful and my feet are quite thankful. :grin: Though now, there is challenge of trying to find boots in the appropriate size and in stock :| but at least I'll be headed in the right direction as far as sizing goes. :grin:


----------

